# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Бомж

## EweX

Случай из жизни,не очень приятный,но прикольный!
Короче проснувшись после жуткой попойки...Начинаю искать по квартире сигареты и нахожу НОВУЮ пачку(как нистранно,но это факт).Курю,оглядываюсь по сторонам...Ну я думаю все поймут что я вижу smile.gif Бутылки,обертки ну и т.д.Выкурив сигорету,выпив что то жидкое решаю,что надо бы мусор вынести.В итоге получилось пять пакетов(это все что смог собрать за один раз,там больше было).
Вурчане в животе потсказывало что надо бы пожрать,тут я придумываю план нападения на магазин.
Одиваюсь цивильненько так,рубашечка,джынсы,приче  ался,зубы почистил,беру мусор и иду.
На пути к магазину была помойка,в которую я собирался избавиться от улик вчерашней бытвы со здоровьем.Подошел к мусорке и не выбрасывая(че в голову приперло) достаю пачку сигарет...Сигорету то я достал,а вот зажигалку хрен.Тут гениальная мысль-надо мусор выкинуть руки освободяться.Процесс прошел как надо,но пачка из руки в помойку свалилась.Хрен бы сней,если б это был бы не ПАРЛАМЕНТ без одной сигореты.Смотрю по сторонам,заглядываю в помойку,пачка на верху лежит,надо достать...Тянусь рукой и тут вылетает бомж с криком"ЭТО МОЯ ПОМОЙКА!!!!"
Я просто в а"уе!!!Я такой цивильный,весь такой модный и тут...Что самое интересное он с кулаками лезет,типо рыцарский турнир устроить захотел за право обладать этой золотой жилой...Я конечно добряк и боксом 3 года занимался,но оскорбить так....Встаю в стойку и говорю "ну давай,иди сюдя"
Глаза бомжа надо было видеть...Но слеующие я от него не ожидал smile.gif
Посмотрел на меня..Подумал секунду и со словами"В жопу,забирай себе" убежал...
Тут меня такой ржачь пробрал...Вот так я помойку отбил smile.gif

----------


## mitrich1980

зачетно! У меня аналогично было, только ключи упали!

----------


## Vishenka

Ги) Вот это случаЙ)

----------


## Logitech

Ха, офигеть)) ну ты мэн))

----------

